# how to update all my drivers without checking one by one(lazy)



## AhBen (Dec 21, 2004)

ok, i just found out tat.. my computer is not UP TO DATE, cos, when im trying to search for a scanner driver file. it doest hav it = =
i think becos i reformat it so... and is hard for me to search for updates (as im a noob)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you carn't be bothered searching,put your hand in your pocket and use this
http://www.driverguidetoolkit.com/


----------



## AhBen (Dec 21, 2004)

is tat a shareware.. i think my is expire alredi.. i use tat b4


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2002/10/24/1034561541894.html?oneclick=true


----------



## AhBen (Dec 21, 2004)

what is tat website, is like.. search website thingy? no help at all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know where that came from was not the one i copied and pasted,there is not much around
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Driver-Collector.shtml


----------



## AhBen (Dec 21, 2004)

wat the.. a 72kb program?!? how do i use it?


----------

